# Pictures of your betta's flaring.



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I know this may be hard to do. But I think it would be cool to see pics of everyone's bettas flaring. So lets see em guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great thread idea!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of Ember.



















Fishy



















& Blue



















Haven't been able to get any of Merlin.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks DQ!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

here are some pics of Apollo flaring at Noel today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes he's very pretty. Nice pics.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Cool idea Vikki! Great pics so far.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Brutus's half flare haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pic of Brutus!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I call Jello my little madador. :-D Can you see why!?









And rune, well he is so beautiful.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Great pics everyone!

Rune looks alot like ares, but alot more green in the body. Ares is still a baby though so time will tell as he grows up.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol Brutus looks cute when he flares


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Great pics doggyhog. Jellos pics is awesome. And Rune is beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> Rune looks alot like ares, but alot more green in the body. Ares is still a baby though so time will tell as he grows up.


Thanks, yeah, They do look a lot alike! Rune only has those green spots when there is a light on him. I used the flash for this.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rune does look a bit like Ares. They're both pretty fish!


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Osiris moves too fast for my camera to take pics, but I did manage a short video. :] 



Mr. Big will not flare no matter what I (or Osiris!) does, so none of him sad to say


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awww cute.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> lol Brutus looks cute when he flares


haha brutus is also the only one that ever flares, i was lucky i got that picture! all the other ones turned out blurry cause he was moving to fast.


----------



## BXNYC718 (Aug 11, 2009)

*???*

how do you guys make your betta flare?...mine never flares.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hold a mirror up to the tank.  Some bettas are just peaceful and don't flare much though.


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Managed to get a halfway decent shot of my Space Cowboy. 8D
I'll see if I can't get a nice one of Maurice as well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful and such a bright red!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Space Cowboy is beautiful! 
I'm still in love with Mr. Vamps fishies.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Space Cowboy is beautiful!
> I'm still in love with Mr. Vamps fishies.


And they love you for putting their pics on the internet


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

What a cutie love the color


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lady Ivy said:


> What a cutie love the color


Which one?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> And they love you for putting their pics on the internet


lol =D


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahahahaahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahhahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

The one with blue and red


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would put pictures of my betta flaring but idk how to put it on a reply


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> i would put pictures of my betta flaring but idk how to put it on a reply



The only way I know is to get a photobucket.com account and upload them there and use the link to post it in the reply.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

I got quite a few pictures, he's resting now, a little spooked . 
Here's 3 good ones:


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So pretty.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous coloring!! To everyone!!!!!!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish so pretty!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Jello









Oliver









Clypso


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oliver DOES look like my new guy! lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That was hard! He's all riled up now, glaring at me from the corner.
Wow. The fish in this post are sooooo beautiful! I'm in love with Calypso.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful boys!

I've noticed mine isn't the flaring type. He's such a scardy cat. He flared a little at the girls when I put his cup next to theirs during a wc, but not much. :-?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

doggyhogg im gonna steal clypso!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's Midas and Rhett showing off. Fonzie is a bit camera shy, I have yet to get a picture of him flaring!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's my baby!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Peaches VS Rock N Rolla :-D
View attachment 5217


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh wow! i am in love with your black DBT...sooo handsome.

I just bought a mirror for Claude today. Nada! :|


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Too bad, put a male by his tank! Worked for mine! I just got the DBT this evening. I told myself no more males, I'm in a dorm room, not exactly a lot of room, but I COULD NOT pass him up! lol


----------

